# Frage zum Sumpf



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei einen Teich anzulegen und hätte da ne Frage zum Sumpfbereich.

Kann ich mit der ausgehobene Muttererde meinen Sumpf befüllen oder ist diese ungeeignet ?
Wenn nicht, was für ein Boden sollte ich im Sumpfbereich verwenden ?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe
Karl


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Karl,

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!

Zu Deiner Frage: 
Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen...
Einige Angaben fehlen noch zu Deiner Frage!
Soll der geplante Sumpfbereich eine richtige Verbindung zum Teich haben oder liegt er außerhalb, wie so eine Art Ufergraben?
Nimmst Du Algenwuchs in Kauf? ...
Je nachdem ist dann der Mutterboden ideal, oder Du solltest ihn nicht nehmen, weil sonst sämtliche Nährstoffe in Dein Teichwasser gelangen und eine wunderschöne Algenblüte hervorrufen...

Empfehlen kann ich Dir auch, mal in den Fachbeiträgen zu stöbern und die Suchfunktion zu benutzen...
Da wirst Du mit Sicherheit auch schon einige Fragen beantwortet bekommen, bevor Du sie überhaupt stellst  ...



LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

@Nette: Hallo Nette! bin auch recht neu hier und kann Dir nur bedingt zustimmen, was die ganzen Beiträge angeht. Es Stimmt, daß man irre viel erfährt, aber wenn man als Newcomer soviel Info erhält, blickt man nachher nicht wirklich durch.
Daher sind die gezielten Fragen irgendwie besser und haben mir echt geholfen. Und so lernt man auch das ein oder andere Mitglied besser kennen ....

Das Forum macht übrigens süchtig, bin jeden Tag hier und fast schon enttäuscht, wenn ich nicht irgendwas Neues lesen kann  

cu

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

wenn die erde vom aushub genommen werden soll, dann die aus dem untersten bereich, da diese am nährstoffarmsten ist.
ich habe meinen ganzen teich mit der untersten lehmschicht gefüllt (ca. 2qm). falls fische reinsollen über dieser schicht eine kiesschicht anbringen, da sonst wohl kein durchblick mehr ist (trübes wasser)


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

*re*

Hallo


kommt drauf an was es werden soll,
für die typische Moorbeetflora ist Gartenerde eher ungeeignet.
besser geeignet : Hochmoortorf oder Rhododendronerde.
(Alles natürlich ungedüngt!)
für einen Pflanzenfilter ist gewaschener Kies ,Blähton oder Blähschiefer
,also ohne jede chem. Reaktion ,ohne Feinanteile,
 nur als "Hydrosubstrat" 

Für einen "Moorteich" solltest Du ein unterirdisches Wasser-Reservoir
anlegen . Also ganz unten alles z.B. mit umgedrehten Kunststofftopfen
oder aufgeschnittenene Tanks ausfüllen oder Abstandshalter z.B
Mauerziegel und dann Va Lochblech . Vor ein paar Jahren war mal eine Beschreibung im „Gartenteich“ .(ich schau mal ob ich´s finde)
günstig ist auch ein Rohr zur Kontrolle des Wasserstandes oder eine 
„Kontrollpfütze“ einzubauen.

schönen Abend noch

s.a.
***


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

@ casalena

Hallo Jürgen, 
es ist mir schon klar, das einen die Informationsflut hier fast erschlägt! Mir ging es da am Anfang nicht anders...  

Aber wenn manche (gängigen) Fragen zum x.Mal gestellt werden, dann ist ein Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion sicherlich berechtigt!?
Es war ja auch nur als Ergänzung zu meiner Antwort gemeint...   



LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

@Nette: Heh, wollte nur für etwas Verständnis für die "Neuen" werben  

Grundsätzlich hast Du ja recht und auch ich habe in den vorhandenen Beiträgen schon viele Antworten erhalten

Wieder Freunde?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Karl,

ich nehme an, dass Du mit Sumpfzone den Flachwasserbereich am Teichrand - allerdings im Teich belegen - meinst.  Dafür ist Mutterboden denkbar ungeeignet, da mit Nährstoffen überfrachtet. Hier solltest Du entweder Verlegesand oder gewaschenen Sand nehmen (Details im Fachbeitrag Teichsubstrat).  

Wenn Du hingegen ausserhalb des Teiches einen Sumpf anlegen willst, der dem Moor am nächsten kommt, stimmen die obigen Hinweise insbesondere von Annett und Karsten. Da lohnt es sich auch, im Pflanzenkatalog von Werner Wallner nachzulesen, wie man ein Moorbeet anlegt.

Und schliesslich gibt es auch noch die Sumpfzone ausserhalb des Gartenteiches, die von diesem durch einen Uferwall getrennt ist: Dort kannst Du sehr gut Mutterboden verwenden - wie übrigens fast jedes nährstoffreiche Substrat.

Es kommt also sehr darauf an, was genau Du mit Sumpfzone meinst.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

waren wir schon mal was anderes als Freunde   
Ich bin übrigens auch schon süchtig...   

Warnung an alle: 
Hier kommt man einfach nicht mehr weg...  

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

@Nette: Hätte es nicht schöner sagen können  

Und bin schon wieder hier, es wird immer schlimmer ..... 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

@ Jürgen,

ich auch.....   


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

... ist ja lustig, dass ihr alle in so kurzer zeit süchtig seid.   
mir ging es aber nicht anders. bin schon länger dabei, aber als erstes, wenn ich den rechner angeschmissen hab, gucke ich nach, welche neuen beiträge es gibt.
teilweise hab ich schon stunden im chat verbracht bis mein mann geschimpft hat.   

also weiterhin viel spass mit uns!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

also ich bin auch täglich einmal hier (mindestens)  , es gibt hier so viele infos, einfach super :!: 
und dann kann man anderen leuten auch noch helfen, das ist doch perfekt


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

... und dank Deiner Anregung  klappts jetzt auch mit dem Photo


----------

